
Ulyp – A mighty son of debugger and flamegraph - based2
https://github.com/0xaa4eb/ulyp
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/f3pn4u/java_code_visu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/f3pn4u/java_code_visualizer_via_bytecode_instrumentation/)

